# [Regular Season Game 32] Houston Rockets vs. New Orleans Hornets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(18-13)/(13-15)*


When/Where:
*Tuesday, December 29, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Paul / Brown / Stojakovic / West / Okafor*


_*Preview*_


> The Houston Rockets had some problems on their road trip. There is a potentially big one waiting for them back home - Tracy McGrady.
> 
> After the former superstar left the team over the weekend, it remains unclear if McGrady will return to the Rockets on Tuesday night when they meet the New Orleans Hornets.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Playing against the Hornets is hit or miss with us. Lately we have been doing good against them, but at times we can stink it up


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Let's forget t-mac trade, and win this game.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man, that 3rd Q was terrible but I am glad we really put it back on track in the 4th. NO had me worried there for a second.

Brooks got the better end of the stick here although Paul did get a tripple dub.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah awesome game.

I am loving One HD and my christmas break.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Great win, WOW amazing 4th quarter came back.
AB & Battier won it for us, OMG Ariza's dunk at the end.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Houston 108, New Orleans 100*
> 
> Carl Landry (and Luis Scola, I suppose) played some bad defense, I'm not going to slough that off. But he (and Luis) also played some good defense, and it didn't matter. David West just had it going on Tuesday night.
> 
> ...


Behind The Box Score


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

> The ball was just cracking for the Rockets. 27 assists on 37 field goals, and that didn't feel like home cooking. Lots of movement, lots of good heaves toward open spots. That's 27 assists with 28 free throw attempts. There were quite a few that weren't official.


ladies and gentlemen, *THIS is why I LOVE this team...*


----------

